
Chess queen of Africa - CarolineW
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2016/aug/28/chess-queen-of-africa-phiona-mutesi
======
oli5679
She seems like a really impressive young lady, but still has a long way to go
before becoming an elite chess player.

Her Fide rating of 1622 is 91,039th out of current active players, 102 out of
female African active players and similar 10th best under 10 year old female
player.

[http://www.chess-teaching.com/world_youth_tops.php](http://www.chess-
teaching.com/world_youth_tops.php)

[http://ratings.fide.com/card.phtml?event=10000399](http://ratings.fide.com/card.phtml?event=10000399)

------
pshapiro99
Wondering if Phiona, the subject of this film and book, might be able to
transfer her chess talents to tech fields -- such as Cisco networking, open
source programming, etc... Read the book. It's very well written.

